# Ear tags for lamancha's.



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone put ear tags in their lamancha's ears? If so what do you use that's small enough?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No, Lamanchas do not get ear tags. They get tail tattoos.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My doe I bought came with a metal tag in her ear (scapies) it didn't take long for that to come out. Goat hiker brought up tagging the tail so I went on YouTube to check it out since I have to have a scrapies tag in kids I sell threw the sale. Lamancha ears are really weird! I put a tag in once and she literary shook her head and the tag ripped out. And this was a boer cross so she had ears for a lamancha and I put it far away from the edge of the ear. But anyways look on YouTube at tail tags


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Jessica84, tail tag sounds a heck of a lot better then an ear tag. I too need it for scrapes. Tattoos & micro chips are more complicated! I'll go check YouTube out for the tail tags. Have yours stayed in the tail? I also worry about the kids chewing on them. Have you found that to be a problem?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In America use the metal Scrapies tag instead of the plastic. We can't get these little flippy ones anymore for Scrapies.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you goathiker. This is the video I just watched. Where would I purchase the little metal ones? I have see the little flippy ones on Valley Vet supply. Is one better then the other as far as safety?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Scrapies tags have to come from USDA. Call 1-800-USDA-TAG they will get you set up.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you goathiker! Can you tell this my first time out?? LOL


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

herd tattoos are legal in place of the scrappies tag OR you can tattoo your scrappies number in place of tags. Convincing the ignorant this is ok though is entirely a different story. Heck you can call to confirm and you can get conflicting answers just by talking to different people.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never done the tail but I think I'm going to. That's the video I watched too lol the metal tags come out of all my goats, my lamancha I think I lasted a few weeks after I got her and it was gone.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When doing a metal tag in the ear of a Boer here's what we did. Fold the ear in half so the tip is in the ear hole. Put the tag in the middle of the ear so that it is halfway on the ear to the folded middle. Click it shut, work the ear back out straight so that there's a cut in the ear on each side of the tag. Take the applicator or pliers, work it/them back on with the ear folded out of the way, and squeeze the heck out of latch to make sure the latch is fully bent over. Now you have a tag right in the middle of the ear with no part of it hanging exposed anywhere.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use the plastic ones, it's just the ones I bought that have the metal ones. I think only one with the metal tag still has it but I need to figure out how to get it out since her ear is growing around it.....the ear sticks out about 1/4 inch below and above the tag. I know that's a no no but it does not look like it feels good. Poor girl is a mess with her ears anyways since she got in a fight and the other doe tore her name ear tags out


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not liking this tagging business at all. I will only have 4 to 6 milkers but in order to have the TB & Brucellosis tests to get a State Dairy license I need to tag. I don't need the Scrapies test or tag because my goats are not going off our farm. Oh the bs we have to go through to have a SMALL little goat dairy!!!!


----------

